# Amazon Home Services



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Heard of it on the news on TV yesterday.  Amazon Home Services started yesterday.  Go to Amazon's home page.  For instance, type "house paint" in the search box.  At the top you will see "Amazon Home Services: need a painter?"  Click and go from there.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Somehow it came up on my Amazon.  I probably tapped it.  I did not research it.  Sounds like an Angie's list type of service.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Sounds like an Angie's list type of service.


That's how news reported it too -- similar to Angie's List. I belonged to Angie's List for a few years. Became unhappy with how they operated their membership. Never again.


----------



## bethrevis (Jul 30, 2014)

...keep in mind what day tomorrow is...


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

bethrevis said:


> ...keep in mind what day tomorrow is...


That would probably be the Dash button.


----------



## missypyxi (Jan 23, 2015)

I was pretty sure the dash button was April Fools.  I wonder how, as a freelance artist, I can get my services listed if the other one is real? Interesting!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Zon's April Fools joke was a landing page that was throwback to April 1 1999 . . . . . the Home Services thing is real, but may not be available in all markets yet.


----------

